# Vet appointment... WINNING!! :)



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

(Anyone get my reference to the title?)

Anyways Zelda did fantastic at the Vet today, we were there for over a hour, she got acupuncture, blood test, the vet adjusted a vertebra, did full extension in both hips, did a wellness. Not a growl or bark at any human. I was on my ball as well, i think if i wasn't she would have, that being said Zelda was fantastic! 
Also blood work says all is normal, thyroid just a bit low, but just something to keep in mind, nothing to be concerned about, and we both would want to help the thyroid so that it could regulate better than to jump to medication anyways. Im going to continue to do the PT full extensions on both back legs for her hips. She is at a perfect weight since the last time, she gained about 9 pounds at the ideal body condition! (Yay finally!)

But i am super proud of her and so happy we have had smooth sailing this past year health wise (hopefully the rest of her life!) :grin2:

:groovy:


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

OH and here she is with some acupuncture needles, practically falling asleep


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:congratulations: Zelda for being such an excellent patient!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

VTGirlT said:


> (Anyone get my reference to the title?)


Besides the vet, Zelda likes drugs,parties,porn stars, and wasting tons of money to hide certain things from you?


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> :congratulations: Zelda for being such an excellent patient!


Thanks Mary Beth!



Steve Strom said:


> Besides the vet, Zelda likes drugs,parties,porn stars, and wasting tons of money to hide certain things from you?


Spot on Steve Strom! LOL


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL, I got the reference and outstanding job and results! Happy for you both!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> LOL, I got the reference and outstanding job and results! Happy for you both!


Hey, thanks Chip!  Glad you got it too haha


----------

